# Honda Eu2000i



## B-RAD (Jan 26, 2005)

Looking to buy a nice generator. And i have read previous posts about the Honda/Yamaha generators, but i'm wondering if the 2000 watt models can run the AC unit, if your not using any other electrical devices?? Of course down the winding road i would love to get 2 and run in parallel, but $$$$$! Thanks for feedback, looking forward to the snow to melt in Blustery Wisconsin!!!


----------



## TomTomLab (Sep 21, 2004)

I have the eu2000 and yes it will run the a/c. But that is it, while the a/c is on you can not have anything else plugged in. It will push the little 2000 to the limit, but I have used it it 90 degree weather and it worked just fine. I too some day would love to have two but right now--I cool the camper down and go to sleep!!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I haven't actually tried it since my 5 is stored so far away, but I don't think it will. The start up amperage is too high for the eu2000i. I recall looking at the starting draw in the manual for the a/c and comparing it to what the honda would deliver and it was just barely below what was needed. Also, remember that in many cases you will have the converter wanting to draw power. Check the manual on your a/c and compare it. Believe you will find its a no go.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Ah, looks like Tom and I were posting at exactly the same time. I will have to try. It sure would be nice if it would run it. Not sure if we all have the same a/c or not -- probably not, but don't know.


----------



## TomTomLab (Sep 21, 2004)

I have a 13,500 btu a/c and I do not belive it will run a 15,000 btu not sure what you have in your 5ver?? But yes it will run a 13,500a/c!! Good luck!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

A 2000 will run it, but not by much. Many go with 2-2000's to have the needed margin or jump up to a 3000. The problem comes in to play when you hook up your generator things like your converter/charger kick in and the Fridge may kick over from LP to AC. The Honda 2000 has the advantage that is can be added with a second 2000 for more power. I don't know if the Yamaha's have that feature yet. I think the 2800 may come close to powering what you need.


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

I went into partners on a EU2000i last year with a friend of mine and that was the first thing I tried. It will run the A/C and that was it, as soon as I turned on the fridge it kicked out. I have ran the generator on ECO mode and got 12 hours of use out of one tank of gas, about 1 gallon, but I was not running the A/C. It is also nice when you are loading up the trailer in the driveway you can run the gen and A/C to cool it down, since I can't run my A/C off my house plug.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

You can't run your a/c off the house plug? That's uncool (no pun intended). Pretty sure I have run the a/c from my house current with a 50' standard shop-type extension cord, but that would have been almost a year ago. Believe I have 20 amp service to the normal plugs in the garage, but I don't know squat about those type of things.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have run my A/C from a house plug without any issues.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Keep an eye on those extension cords....they heat up fast!


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

Just curious, how do I know what kind of BTU a/c I have? I never got a flyer when we bought. We have a 2005 Outback Sydney edition with Carrier a/c. Would like to know for running both gens or one.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Armand_C said:


> Just curious, how do I know what kind of BTU a/c I have?Â I never got a flyer when we bought.Â We have a 2005 Outback Sydney edition with Carrier a/c.Â Would like to know for running both gens or one.
> [snapback]27509[/snapback]​


Yours (and mine!) should be the 15000 BTU unit, not the 13500 unit in the smaller trailers

from the website. . .

Sydney Comfort Package

15,000 BTU Carrier A/C (w/Remote) 
TV Antenna w/Booster 
Patio Awning 
AM/FM/CD Stereo 
Folding Entry Handle 
Microwave


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks doug, that means I will need both gens to run the a/c?


----------

